# "El Rio Pico" 20g SA. Biotope Riparium **RIP**



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

REALLY sorry about the bad pics!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Congratulations for taking the plunge into ripariums! You will very likely never regret it.

A few suggestions: If that heater is a standard one it will work fine turned on its side down near the bottom of the tank. And, I think I wouldn't use that filter - more filtration than you need for a riparium, in my opinion. Perhaps a smaller one, again turned on its side, or a powerhead with a sponge on the inlet would work better.

Just on general principles, I would never put a TV under an aquarium, because of possible water leaks. Could you wall mount the TV? I did that once with a bigger one, and it worked great.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Another option for the heater and filter would be to hang them on one of the side panels. They will be less prominent there and also free up more real estate along the rear panel for plants.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I know I have to ditch the filter, but It works for right now. As for the heater, I hand'nt thought of that! I'll try it tonight. The TV, I plan to move to another shelf. once I get the extention cord.

Now, it does'nt look good with out plants. So, could I get the plants, and then the light?
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Plants would probably alright for a few days with just ambient room light, but you would want to get the fixture soon.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

If I had my old flourecent tube over the tank, could the plants survive for longer?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could try something like this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...10-gallon-riparium-experiment.html#post932414
Even one of these clamp-on lights, with a 26 watt bulb could keep the plants going for a few weeks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Any little bit of light that you could give them while you wait to get the brighter fixture would be OK. The plants that I was going to send in your box are low/moderate light varieties.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool! Good luck...one of these days, my riparium will be started...but for now, I'm just going to order the starting supplies & plants and just have the plants in a sunny window.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Kenny, I need all the luck I can get!

The fish are getting their color back and swimming together again. Its probably pretty stressfull having half your living space gone, and every thing rearranged!
Regards,
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I moved the TV last night, but other than that no progress. All I need now is some cash.

Thanks for looking,
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Vacation.... Uh oh!*

I just found out that I will be gone on vacation for about two and a half weeks, during christmass break. I will have someone watching the dog\tank, but since the person watching them has no planted aquarium knowledge, I am going to leave the tank "un-planted" untill I get back. Just to be safe!

I rearranged everthing, (like you guys suggested,) putting the filter on the right glass panel, submersing the heater sidways, and adding some more rockwork. My plan (not like you havent heard it a million times!) is to get the T5 light, then wait to get the planters from Riparium Supply and plants untill after I get back. Does that sound right? Also, how can I releave some of my fish's stress, without useing chemicals? A little black-out and more hiding places maybe?

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

What kind of fish are they?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The tanks inhabitants are a breeding pair of Convict's. I know that is a little over crouded, but I am giving it a shot!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I will try and post more and better pictures today!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha! Looks like the bug has bitten you. Two and a half weeks of vacation? That's what I need!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep! I am really excited for the trip!!!! But mostly the tank!

Right now, I am messing around with the hardscape, and I have a few questions. First, how many riparium plants should I use? Riparium Supply has the "Beginers Package" with three nano trellis's and three planters. Is that enough for a start? Or should I get the "24in tank package" right from the get go? Second, I would like to have the partly emersed rock work one of the two back sides of the tank and plants over the rest. Does that sound good?

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Jake, since I love the effect of massed plants so much I'm obviously going to tell you to get enough planters and rafts to cover the whole tank top. But, this is such a new way to use a big glass box, I suggest you try what you think will look good to you, and only change it if you decide it would look even better some other way. Also, it will make your riparium life much easier if you have a second, perhaps smaller tank set up for extra plants, just in case. I am finding that a 10 gallon tank works fine for that.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Good thing I have a 10g! Thanks Hoppy! If I only had rip' plants, in the 10g would It need a water heater? My theory behind getting the "Beginers Package" is that, with shipping, two of the small packages, would cost just about the same as getting the "24in tank package." So if I decied that three planters and three trelis rafts is enough, I would'nt have paid for stuff I dont need. But now that you mentioned that having another riparium plant storage tank is a good idea, I should probably get the big package. 

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

The stress you are describing in your fish is because you have two big aggressive fish in a space that is far too small for them. When they hit full size, they will barely be able to turn around in that tank. That's if they do get full size, and are not stunted by lack of space and water quality. Mature convicts are about 6 inches long, and when they start fighting each other, or if you have fry in with them, they need way more space. I wouldn't do a pair of them in under 40 gallons. Trust me, I've tried it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think a 50 watt heater is essential in a riparium, since plant growth depends in part on temperature. Warm water means warm plants, which should translate into optimum growth for the plants. I haven't tried to test this idea, but it seems logical to me. Oh, and it might tend to stop some plants from starting an early winter break.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for your posts!

For the Convict's, I really, REALLY would like to keep them. I have'nt seen any fin-nipping or fighting, but If they become too aggressive, I will get rid of them, but for right now, they are going to stay. As for the water quality, I do a weekly WC and have a filter made for 30g aquarium, but is'nt that enough? I don't like arguing, and I care about my fish, so please don't take anything the wrong way.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

No progress yet...... ):

But I do have a question! What is a convict cichlids habitat? I know that they live in rocky rivers, but do they like fast or slow moving water? What can I do to recreate their natural enviroment?

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I added DIY CO2. I have a 2L. bottle with a normal air hose running through a airstone which is in my filter. Is that enough "diffusion?"
Thanks for looking at my boring thread,
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

"Used" riparium plants, and hangers are one there way!!!!!!! I am really excited!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very cool! I'm constantly annoying my parents to FINALLY get my Rip. supplies for my 29...but I'm going to try having the plants[terrestrial] growing out of the tank. 

I'd mention the fact my dad got a 42" LCD TV, but, They are giving me the BIG TV they used to have for my room and they said the house is going to be mine[along with letting me setup my fishroom*tho, I have to buy the tanks*], so no being demanding until next year. LOL

Oh, yeah, I forgot, they threw a car in there....somewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

For plants I have NO idea! I really like the look of some, like _Eleocharis montevidesis, _but other than that I am open to suggestions!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

JakeJ said:


> For plants I have NO idea! I really like the look of some, like _Eleocharis montevidesis, _but other than that I am open to suggestions!


I have never regretted my visits to Home Depot, a big local nursery, and Target, looking for possible plants. Now some of my most favorite plants are the ones I picked up that way. And, it was fun studying the plants, researching them on the internet, then trying them. And, don't forget the Petsmart and Petco terrestrial-sold-as-aquatic plants in the closed up tubes. All of those are good for ripariums.

Last night at our aquatic plant club meeting I picked up some Hydrocotyle leucocephala from another member, and today I set up a nano trellis raft with 7 cuttings of that, to see how they do growing emersed. There are always going to be far more potential plants that you can ever have time and space to try out.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking forward to the progress! Best of luck to you!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Everything has arrived and I am in the process of setup! Wish me Luck!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> Everything has arrived and I am in the process of setup! Wish me Luck!


Good luck and provide us with many pictures. roud:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Proggress!*

Everything is planted and looking good... Or is that just me! I know that there are way to many nano-trellis's, but my main objective today was to get the plants in the tank! Scaping comes later! And may I say how easy Hydrophyte and Hoppy make this look! It is pretty hard. Some of the plants are a little wilted from shipping, but I am hoping that they make a come back! I have know idea what the plants name are, so ID's would be welcome! Please tell me what you think!


----------



## isais (Nov 28, 2009)

Im looking forward to seeing yet another awesome riparium...go Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa those pictures are blurry! Sorry!

Now to clean the mess! :icon_frow


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Let's see for plant id's: 
The white, green and red plant on the far left is a Pilea sp.
The white and green plant is an aluminum plant (Pilea cadierei)
The tallest green plant is a form of a peace lilly (Spathiphyllum sp)
There is also ludwigia repens (almost circular green leaves), limnophilia aromatica (purple underneath and green on top), and Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum' (has long, thin leaves with a dark red stem)

It looks great! The second picture really makes the rocks look fantastic with the plants. You're pictures aren't bad and you'll get better with practice. To help with blurry pictures, I set the camera on a box, dresser or something else stationary.

Good luck, you'll love it!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You are on your way to a very exciting new form of aquascaping, so congratulations. It does feel very abnormal, and hard to do when you first start, but that soon goes away, as the plants start to grow well. Then you start thinking about how to arrange the plants so they look better. Soon after that you will be in Home Depot, Target, Ace Hardware, etc. looking at houseplants for something new and exciting to add. So, relax and enjoy it!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for all your kind words! I am really happy with it all!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks great Jake. Those plants growing in the Nano Trellis Rafts will make a nice multi-colored carpet for you if you keep up with some water column dosing and also prune the tops from time to time to encourage more bushy growth. 

Next time you take pictures you'll have to wait till after the Wisconsin earthquake has passed so you can get a more clear shot :icon_wink

What kind of fish did you end using or planning for this?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Next time you take pictures you'll have to wait till after the Wisconsin earthquake has passed so you can get a more clear shot :icon_wink
> 
> What kind of fish did you end using or planning for this?


Yeah, it was the worst earthquake I have ever been through!

For stocking, I will see how the Convicts fair. If that dosn't work, I will probably get some sort of small shoaling fish, (Tiger Barbs?)

For fertilization, could I use some Leaf Zone liquid fert. or should I get somthing else?

Regards,


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

JakeJ said:


> Yeah, it was the worst earthquake I have ever been through!
> 
> For stocking, I will see how the Convicts fair. If that dosn't work, I will probably get some sort of small shoaling fish, (Tiger Barbs?)
> 
> ...


Leafzone is a very incomplete fertilizer. It is a trace element mix plus some potassium, but no nitrates or phosphates at all. Far better would be to buy a pound each of potassium nitrate, mono-potassium phosphate, and CSM+B, then dose those per the Estimative Index method, but at about half the recommended dosages, or even less. That is what I'm trying to do with mine, and so far it seems to be effective.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, just thought I'd ask! Thanks Hoppy!

Where would I get the fertilizers? Pferts? This is so new to me! As for trimming, how do I go about that? If I have time tommarow, I will post more pictures, (no earthquake tommarow, hopefully!)

Regards,


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Pfertz is a good place. You can buy dry fertilizers from here as well: Green Leaf Aquariums and Aquariumfertilzer.com

I am excited for you! Good luck with the riparium.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

My favorite plant so far are the Peace Lilys, (Spathiphyllum sp.) Will it flower?


----------



## isais (Nov 28, 2009)

they can, but ive heard they are easily over fed and that leads to brown leaf tips. I hope yours blooms though


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

isais said:


> they can, but ive heard they are easily over fed and that leads to brown leaf tips. I hope yours blooms though


Ahh... Now wonder I am getting some black on a leaf. Good to know!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I pay no attention at all to my spathiphyllums and they just keep on growing and looking great. They are fertilized only by the water in the tank, which I fertilize using about half the EI dose recommendations, or a bit more. As I recall I have had one "flower", but they are not very conspicuous anyway. This is a plant that is like the linemen on a football team - essential, but not often noticed.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I will rescearch EI dosing some more today and look for where I can get the best deal.

Thanks,


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree that peace lilies are really great for developing the background of a riparium layout. In several ways they are perfect riparium plants. Unfortunately, most of the readily-available varieties are hybrids which have been selected primarily for blooms, and have rather plain foliage. I really hope that I can get a hold of some of the hard-to-find species _Spathiphyllum_. At the Missouri Botanical Garden they have a good collection of species and I have dibs on seeds if they ever get any extra, but the one contact that I have there says that they only bloom infrequently for them. It will be a long-term project but I think that it will be fun to try growing them from seed.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Right now I am debating what light fixture to purchase. Either this light: http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=210422517&listingid=52240245 or this one http://www.paradigmgardens.com/hydroponicstore/store/product.php?productid=1457&cat=84&page=1 The second one will also have a reflector. What do you think?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those two look to be more or less comparable.

Here is another option...

Hydrofarm Jumpstart 2'

That one is nice and includes both reflector and and light. It would be easier to hang than those other two strips because it already has a couple of little hooks on the top and so would not need to be mounted to anything for hanging. They have that one at Paradigm Gardens, but it is not a regular catalog item so you have to call to order special. If you consider that one be sure to get just the striplight, because they also offer it with a stand, which is more expensive.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished ordering the light, a Hydrofarm jumpstart light. Unfourtunatly, it will probably arrive after I leave on vacation, so the plants, (which arent doing so good!) will have to wait.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Try going to Walmart and buy a spiral clip-on for $10 and put in a compact fluorescent in the meantime. Or do you have a desk lamp, light fixture you can use?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have both! I will set it up tonight, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update: Ups, and Downs!*

Update time!

Water parameters
Ph: normal, 7.2-7.6
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm

The good:
1. The Peace lilys are rooting, and doing pretty well.
2. Everything, (except what is mentioned below,) is doing good.

The bad:
1. Lots of the trellis plants are dead\dying.
2. The female convict is losing scales, and fin! It looks like she is crusted in some places and she has some white patchs. She is almost constantly by the filter intake, even though she could swim around freely. Also, part of her back fin is, well gone! I have NO idea what is wrong, so any help is appreceated.

So it has been a weird week! I will post pictures and water parameters in a little bit! Please help, I sure need it!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

The FM convict is probably being bullied...I would get rid of both and go for a nicer species such as German Blue Rams...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> The FM convict is probably being bullied...I would get rid of both and go for a nicer species such as German Blue Rams...


Yep, that is probably what I am going to do. The thing is, I have not seen a bit of aggressive behavier. Oh well.  I got rid of the dying fish.


----------



## isais (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about your convicts Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Well now that I don't have a breeding pair of cichlids, I will be getting rid of the male after vacation. I would like to replace them with some small, undemanding, schooling fish. Tiger Barbs or Neons are the first to come to mind, but I am open to suggestions! Also after vacation I will be getting some more plants. Grasses are really catching my eye right now, so I may get some of them. Yet again I am open for suggestions, especialy concerning trellis plants! The light fixture is somewhere in the U.S. so I will probably get it after vacation. Sorry about being so lazy updating!

Regards,


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The light fixture will be arriveing on the 17th, the day I leave! Bummer.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you thought about leaving your light on longer to help in the meantime? Sometimes this can help.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

How long should it be on? Right now I have it on for 8 hours. Is that enough?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I keep my ripariums lighted for about 10 hours a day. I don't know that that is the best length of time to use, or if I'm just lucky that it is working well. Eight hours seems like it would only be enough if the lights were well above average in intensity.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am leaving on vacation tomarrow! I will be gone for about two and a half weeks. Everything will start to pick up speed once I get back. I have someone who will hook up the new light and such when it arrives. With that light, how long should my lights be on? Thank you for all the help and patience! It all really helps!
Regards,


----------



## isais (Nov 28, 2009)

Enjoy your vacation, look forward to seeing more riparium from you when you get back


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

isais said:


> Enjoy your vacation, look forward to seeing more riparium from you when you get back


I will! Thanks! When will you be starting yours? They have really started to become popular!


----------



## isais (Nov 28, 2009)

my GFs parents are making a trip up here in Jan and they are going to bring me my plants .So mid-late Jan I should be ready to go. Everytime I come on here it looks like someone else is starting one up, its really cool to watch it take off.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

isais said:


> my GFs parents are making a trip up here in Jan and they are going to bring me my plants .So mid-late Jan I should be ready to go. Everytime I come on here it looks like someone else is starting one up, its really cool to watch it take off.


Yes, It took a good deal of time, but now the concept is heating up!

On a happy note... I got the light! A day early! UPS has wowed me! :biggrin: It is working fine and I am happy I got it! Thanks for the suggestion Devin.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have a great vacation!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am in California now, and it is a balmy 50 some degree day! 

I setup the light before I left. It is amazing how bright it makes the tank! WOW! The light will be on for 10 hours a day. Now that I think back on it, I probably should have had the lights on for 8 hours. Should I change it?

Regards,


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

So now that I got the light, I have a few more questions. I am thinking that I wont do EI doseing, (are the ferts used toxic?) So is there anyother good type of regime I could use? Or is EI the best way to go? Also, I need to develope the under water part. How would I go about doing that? Actually adding plants is a must. But what else?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Very cool tank! Can't wait to see the updated pics when you get back from vacation! 

I don't use EI dosing nor do I have a riparium so I can't really answer your question about what's best for you, but I can tell you that dosed correctly, the ferts are certainly not toxic or nobody using them would be able to keep fish :thumbsup: that said, of course, if you directly ingested them or way overdosed the tank then certainly they could be harmful I'd imagine (too much of a good thing and all that )


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that EI dosing sounds like a good idea, but you could probably start out with doses at 1/2 the recommended amounts, then see how the plants respond.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies! EI is the way to go then? From what I have heard, it would cost about $20 for two years of doseing. Is that correct?

EDIT: I looked at some plants, and how would a decent dwarf sag. carpet sound? With some slate sticking out everywhere?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

One characteristic of ripariums seems to be low light in the water part. You need the light to be high enough over the tank to light the terrestrial plantings well enough, so that raises it well above the substrate level, reducing the intensity. Then, those terrestrial plantings shade much of the water, reducing the light still more. I'm still wondering what the best aquatic planting will end up being. My Echinodorus quadricostatus, now renamed to something I never remember, has been very successful, in spite of the low light, so that is one good possibility. It is broad leaf chain sword, so it will eventually make a carpet. I don't know is Sags will do well or not.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, why did I not think of that Hoppy! One of my bad moments I guess! I will research some more on submersed plants when I get the time. Thanks!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Keep your eyes on the swap n shop forum for E. quadricostatus - I will race you for them! I think I have lost every "race" for them in the past, seeing the offer a day after they are sold. I agree with Hydrophyte that they are a great plant for ripariums.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope everyone had happy holidays! Vacation is almsot over! I have been thinking about stocking options. Swordtails, Mollys, Neons and Corys all stick out. Also I have narrowed the subtrate down to PFS. Is there a good brand and where can I get it? I am sort of worried about its color though. Is it natural looking, or is it all white?
Regards,
Jake


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Pool filter sand is sold as a filter medium, with color being of no concern at all. And, it is sold cheaply, so shipping it any distance isn't a good way to make money. That means the PFS you buy tends to be manufactured close to where you live. It will be the color that comes from that particular quarry.

Another fairly cheap option if Zeolite pool filter sand. This is a super high CEC material, sold for swimming pool filters. The high CEC apparently makes it a better filter media. When I researched this I found that there were only 3-4 brands available, and locally I could find only one brand - Zeosand - which is an ugly greenish white color. In other areas you can find one brand which is a beige color, much better looking. Google to find the various brands.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, thanks *Hoppy*! I will look into that, but it will petty much all depend on what the local stores have!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am home, and am scrambling to save the poor cichlid, who is right now in an algae filled puddle in my tank!?! Man, I have alot to do!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, I think that the fish, and some of the plants will make it... I will probably be taking the tank down, and then setting it back up, with the new subtrate, ECT. I have all the plants and the convict in an extra 10g. I hope everything turns out OK! :frown:
Regards,
Jake


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the problems! I need to fix my 29 riparium[it's in a different tank now] as well, it'll be a job and a half because there are plants EVERYWHERE! lol

I hope your convict gets better!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Aquariums just don't seem to be compatible with vacations. I've had problems many times, dating back to the 1960's, when I took a vacation. I'm still not sure how to manage that.

But, now you have the opportunity to redo everything exactly like you want it. (Thats the full half of the glass.)


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you guys for the encouragement! I think I have decided on the main fish, Swordtails! I will probably get 1 male and 3-4 females. I am not sure about a clean up crew, Corys are the only fish that come to mind. Could anybody suggest anything else? I have the tank cleaned, but I will have to wait for a storm that is going through to blow itself out before I get the subtrate and stuff. 
Cheers,


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A few Otocinclus are always good to have because they can keep you from having a problem with diatoms. But, I feel I need to supply a blanched lettuce leaf every few days just in case they aren't getting enough to eat. The leaf is ignored for a day, then completely eaten.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Researching the Otto's and they sound good! I think that I will have the hardy Swordtails help cycle the tank, then add the Otto's. I will also add some snails, not sure what kind though yet...
Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

They say a picture is worth about a thousand words... Two thousand words worth of pictures comin' at ya!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I hung the light on a piece of wood useing two hooks and some jack chain. Also for a ify moon light I have two cheap adehsive LEDs.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey nice work. That Jumpstart looks great.

It looks like your Pilea cardierei is growing well. As that thing gets taller you can just cut the top off to get more cuttings. Each cutting should have at least three pairs of leaves and you should also leave some leaves on base if you want it to keep growing.

Here is some P. cardierei just-planted on a nano trellis raft. Notice the leaf axils with leaves trimmed off underneath.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That is great! When it grows some more, I'll have to try it!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, aparently, my filter can't coexist with sand! It shut down early yesterday! Does anybody know of a good filter\powerhead? I was sorta thinking of getting either a Maxi-Jet powerhead or Eheim Aquaball powerhead. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you just want water movement, the Koralia type powerheads can't be beat. They move a lot of water without causing a concentrated blast of water. About filters: if the inlet to the filter is raised above the substrate a couple of inches, no sand should make it into the filter. The internal filters I used on my smaller ripariums all had sand get into them because they were right at the bottom of the tank. But, the filters continued to work because the sand was caught by the filter media.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> If you just want water movement, the Koralia type powerheads can't be beat. They move a lot of water without causing a concentrated blast of water. About filters: if the inlet to the filter is raised above the substrate a couple of inches, no sand should make it into the filter. The internal filters I used on my smaller ripariums all had sand get into them because they were right at the bottom of the tank. But, the filters continued to work because the sand was caught by the filter media.


With mine, the media come after the impeller, so the sand gets caught in the impeller, making it stop spinning. I will look at the Koralias, and try what you mentioned. The tank is in me and my little bro's bedroom, so the water noise gets real loud. I will probably get a diffrent powerhead\filter later. 
Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have some a couple of anubias's and a "wendilove" (did I spell it right?) java fern along with some MTS's comeing sometime after Wensday! The plan right now is to use what I have got, and try and make it thrive! And then, when I have a firm grasp on plant keeping, finish the desplay by adding more plants. I will see when I get the swordtails...
Thanks for lookin'!
Jake


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Java Fern 'Windelov' is an awesome looking plant! I want to get one and some needle leaf for my 10 when that's stable....but it sounds like an awesome plan you got for this tank! :icon_mrgr

Swordtails would be an awesome addition I think, so good luck with that too! 

Oh, sorry about your filter stopping when it gets sand it it. That is very frustrating and ALWAYS happens to me when I'm pissed at the tanks to begin with...LOL

Kenny


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I did a rescape last night, by moving all the slate and the filter to the middle of the aquarium, and making a large rock pile. Which is where the java fern and anubias are going to be. While all the plants are on the back wall surrounding the back wall.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been seeing alot of new emersed plant growth over the last week or so! So I must be doing something right! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

JakeJ said:


> I have been seeing alot of new emersed plant growth over the last week or so! So I must be doing something right! :icon_mrgr


It seems to take a week or two for the plants in planter cups to start any serious growth. I assume that is the time for the roots to do some growing first, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Jake, if you want to try E. Augustifolius, which is doing very well in my 65G riparium, here is a new listing: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/100156-echinodorus-angustifolius-more.html It seems like the seller has a lot of it too, so now is the time for "ripariumistas" to stock up!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Hoppy, but I think that I will be fine for the moment! I just ordered plants, and I would like to see how it turns out before I get some.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Aquatatic plants have arrived! Updated pictures are coming later today, if all gos well! But before then, I have a question. Can I use anubias that has been submersed, become emersed on a nano trellis?
Thanks!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I think it should be alright if your humidity levels are high enough. You may want to spray it with a mister or water bottle for a few days to help it adjust.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

cah925 said:


> I think it should be alright if your humidity levels are high enough. You may want to spray it with a mister or water bottle for a few days to help it adjust.


Ok, I will see then! Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

One more quick question, is there any way to make the water agitation, caused by my filter, quieter! I have tried puting rocks under the lip of the filter, but It looks bad, and falls over... Any ideas?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The filter return water doesn't have to splash, which is the source of much of the noise from a filter. You can extend the return so the water doesn't splash, can't you? One trick with HOB filters is to cut a section from a transparent water bottle, split it lengthwise, and slip it over the return ramp so the water flows out both ends, and never splashes. I used that method on an Aquaclear filter on a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

This looks awesome. Good luck!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

limeslide said:


> This looks awesome. Good luck!


Thanks! 

Really sorry about being lazy updating and posting pics! 

I did a WC and some cleaning yesterday, and it looks OK!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update: 2\1\10*

I got a Photobuket account, so hopefully I will get myself to update with more picture, more often!
*New stuff:* Anubias Barteri X2, Anubias "nana," Java Fern "windelov," some small Java Fern needle leaf.
*Problems:* I have been getting some minor brown algae, and some of the plants are getting yellowish\black leaves...:icon_redf 
*Good Stuff:* Most of the plants are getting a decent amount of growth! The lone fish is bolder and looks alot better!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks very good, but what kind of filter is that? Can it go sideways instead of vertically?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> That looks very good, but what kind of filter is that? Can it go sideways instead of vertically?


Thanks! It is a Tetra Whisper internal filter, and it unfourtunatly cant be sidways.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

More pictures! (Man do I love Photobuket!)
Tank as of 2\2\10








Full tank shot








Alot of grow from one of the aluminum plants. 

The aluminum plants are very resiliant! They even grew several inchs well I was on vacation, under bad conditions! They are great riparium plants!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Research stage!
I am leaving the tank "as is" for a while, this being my planted tank and all, to make sure I can keep the plants alive! Then I want to replace the plants I have lost, :icon_frow and mabey add a large driftwood stump to the far left corner. 










Growth from one of the peace lilys.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

As I'm starting to see the affects of not fertilizing, :icon_conf I have been deliberating on what method of fertilizing I should use. Either the EI method, or a mix of root tabs and stuff. Could I have some help from the Gurus out there on which way to go? I would like to balance cost and affectiveness and I don't mind WC, and such!

Remember, ALL comments, and suggestions are WELCOME!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

JakeJ not that my riparium is a picture of awesome health but I've been just dosing the water column @ roughly EI levels. The submersed plants seem to be doing just fine in plain sand with this. Most of my planter cups have aquasoil and MTS in them and I've only really had issues with the sword. 
I do have some ada powersand hanging about that I'll be using as "root tabs" when I get around to pulling the pebbles out. 

I guess what I'm getting to is why not do both? 

I really like the color contrast in yours. The red stone, white sand, and green foliage really sets it off.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

MrJG said:


> JakeJ not that my riparium is a picture of awesome health but I've been just dosing the water column @ roughly EI levels. The submersed plants seem to be doing just fine in plain sand with this. Most of my planter cups have aquasoil and MTS in them and I've only really had issues with the sword.
> I do have some ada powersand hanging about that I'll be using as "root tabs" when I get around to pulling the pebbles out.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting to is why not do both?
> ...


That sounds good, just one thing. How much would it cost to use those fertz. for a year? Thank you for the complement!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

For a tank our size maybe $16 or so might last you quite a bit longer than a year. 

Check out aquarium fertilizer.com. A lb of each KH2PO4 (phosphates), KNO3 (nitrates), K2SO4 (potassium), and CSM+B is pretty much what I use for all my tanks.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

MrJG said:


> For a tank our size maybe $16 or so might last you quite a bit longer than a year.
> 
> Check out aquarium fertilizer.com. A lb of each KH2PO4 (phosphates), KNO3 (nitrates), K2SO4 (potassium), and CSM+B is pretty much what I use for all my tanks.


Ok, thank you! I am putting an order in right now!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You're pictures have come a long way. Much sharper than the first ones. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> You're pictures have come a long way. Much sharper than the first ones. Good job. :thumbsup:


Thank you! All the credit to this forum!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> Alot of grow from one of the aluminum plants.
> 
> The aluminum plants are very resiliant! They even grew several inchs well I was on vacation, under bad conditions! They are great riparium plants!


I agree that aluminum plant is a good riparium choice. It is especially handy for filling out the mid-ground by planting on the nano trellis raft. It looks as though you have more empty raft space. I would suggest chopping the top off this aluminum plant stem--leaving just the bottom-most pair of leaves--and then replanting on another raft. 

The picture below shows how to plant on the nano trellis raft. Notice that the bottom sets of leaves on each of the three stems were all snipped off right above the stem leaf axil.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I agree that aluminum plant is a good riparium choice. It is especially handy for filling out the mid-ground by planting on the nano trellis raft. It looks as though you have more empty raft space. I would suggest chopping the top off this aluminum plant stem--leaving just the bottom-most pair of leaves--and then replanting on another raft.
> 
> The picture below shows how to plant on the nano trellis raft. Notice that the bottom sets of leaves on each of the three stems were all snipped off right above the stem leaf axil.


Ok I'll give it a try this weekend! How long does it take to root?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It takes a little while. That is in general a pretty slow-growing plant. You should start to see roots in 10-14 days, then new growth in a couple more weeks.

It looks pretty nice if you can get a little clump of it going.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I received my dry fertilizers on monday and am trying to "experiment" with them. After looking at the crap covered sand in the tank, I am wondering if adding a layer of aquarium gravel would be a good idea. Also I have been tossing an idea in my head about raising the water level in the tank to about 60-70% the tanks volume. Any thoughts?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Jake the only advice I have about adding a top layer is be sure you like it! lol. My back still hurts after spending over an hour bent over trying to get those dang pebbles out of mine. 

As far as the tank volume question I think doing this looks much better on a rimless tank. I really like the 40% water proportions with a rimmed setup but that is purely personal preference.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

MrJG said:


> Jake the only advice I have about adding a top layer is be sure you like it! lol. My back still hurts after spending over an hour bent over trying to get those dang pebbles out of mine.
> 
> As far as the tank volume question I think doing this looks much better on a rimless tank. I really like the 40% water proportions with a rimmed setup but that is purely personal preference.


I agree. With a plastic rimmed tank, the rim is the frame for the scene. When the water level is high, the frame cuts off part of the scene. An exception might be a near full tank, where the above water scene is all outside the frame. This is just my personal preference though.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Jake did you get your dosing questions resolved? I saw your PM but didn't get a chance to respond yet. It should be pretty simple to do something like EI dosing, but maybe skimping a bit on the ferts.

I don't see any problem with raising the water level, except that the tank frame will then be in the middle of the layout. If you raise the water you will have more space for fish and you can also better hide that filter. Those plants should all be able to handle the somewhat drier air up and out of the tank.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies! I have had a pretty bad brown algae breakout this week, so I havent been fertilizing. I will probably do a large, much needed cleaning, to get rid of some of the nutrients in the water colume. 

On a side note, if I can find a decent vase at Target, I will start a nano riparium. If this doesnt work out, I may try a little aquarium.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

jake, looks good. i can't wait for it to grow in more


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

F22 said:


> jake, looks good. i can't wait for it to grow in more


If I can get it to grow! :icon_wink
Thanks!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, im sure you will be fine!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update!*

I did a large clean and rescape today, so here is the finished product!

New Stuff: Nothing
Bad Stuff: I have been waging a war Vs. brown alae for a week or two. I think I may be winning! I haven't seen alot of action from my MTS, any help with them?
Good Stuff: I sorta like the new 'scape. The amuminum plants looks alot better trimmed.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks great Jake. Do you still intend to raise the water level? I think it could look cool with more water.

Just keep chopping the tops off those aluminum plant stems and rerooting them and eventually you will have a nice full hedge of that plant.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Looks great Jake. Do you still intend to raise the water level? I think it could look cool with more water.
> 
> Just keep chopping the tops off those aluminum plant stems and rerooting them and eventually you will have a nice full hedge of that plant.


Thanks! I dont think I will raise the water level, the slanted ceiling would prevent the plants from growing tall. :icon_frow


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am going to try and grow some ivy that is in my house useing clipings. Hopefully I can use it like bocapa (did I spell it right?) as a ground cover thing. Wish me luck!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update!*

I cleaned the tank and did a little rescape. I like the aquatic area alot better this way. It helps the eye travel better across the tank. 








FTS
















I have been having problems with this plant. The leaves have been getting black, and it hasen't been growing as well as the other plants. Whats the culperit?








The lone fish. Named SurvivorFish!








Rescaped: What do you think?
















Other plant problems!?! Whats up?








The Ivy in its planter. I am going to try and make it cover all the planting metaerial.

Sorry about the Diatomes! Any help is appreciated! Please comment!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Dosing anything for ferts? Also would that plant with the black leaves fair better in a small planter?

Craig


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Dosing anything for ferts? Also would that plant with the black leaves fair better in a small planter?
> 
> Craig


Thanks for the replie Craig! Right now I am dosing alittle EI using dry fertilizers. I thought that the plant was a trellis raft plant, but I may be wrong. I will see what I can do.
Jake


----------



## 89Rome (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool. I've only seen a couple ripariums... how old is yours?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

89Rome said:


> Very cool. I've only seen a couple ripariums... how old is yours?


Thanks! The setup is about 3-4 months old. So its still young!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update 3/11/10*

Here is a little update! I am still fighting brown algae, which is getting really annoying! It is constantly covering my _anubias'!_ I added the "cheap" black paper backround. I am still deceiding if I should keep it or not. The filter is shut down twice today because of the sand. Every time it stops, I hafta take it apart and then clean the impeller and put it back together again! :icon_neut I am trying to find some cool wood to make DIY "driftwood." Floaters are starting to catch my eye to. Hopefully I can get some of these things sooner or later!

*Please tell me what you think!*










FTS









Another FTS









FTS...Again! :icon_mrgr









Right side of the tank









FTS with flash on


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

What if you put a flat rock under the filter so it doesn't suck sand up? 

What kind of floaters are you think I will probably have some that I won't be using probably a mix but for the cost of shipping I could send you some.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that's looking better and better. I think that the black background is a big improvement-now you can hardly see the planters. Nice work also growing that _Pilea cardierei_.

Soon you will need a bigger tank


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been trying to get used to the appearance of the filter on the right side. But, no luck. I think you could improve it a lot if you could use something like Pilea in a raft in front of the filter, to direct our eyes away from the filter. Or, perhaps some moss growing up the slate in front of the filter. Do you really even need that size filter?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

lf i ever made a riparium it would look something similar to this


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> What if you put a flat rock under the filter so it doesn't suck sand up?
> 
> What kind of floaters are you think I will probably have some that I won't be using probably a mix but for the cost of shipping I could send you some.
> 
> Craig


Thank you for the offer, but I will have to pass! I just found the perfect rock for under the filter, and it is working great! 
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey that's looking better and better. I think that the black background is a big improvement-now you can hardly see the planters. Nice work also growing that _Pilea cardierei_.
> 
> Soon you will need a bigger tank


Yeah the _Pilea _growing like a weed! I still cant get it to grow in bushily though! Oh well. I dont think I will be able to get a bigger tank... Parents! :biggrin: Also, I got a better backround from black cardboard paper. It is just one solid piece so it looks alot better!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> I've been trying to get used to the appearance of the filter on the right side. But, no luck. I think you could improve it a lot if you could use something like Pilea in a raft in front of the filter, to direct our eyes away from the filter. Or, perhaps some moss growing up the slate in front of the filter. Do you really even need that size filter?


I really dont like the filter either, but it is going to stay for a while longer. When I run out of filter pads instead of getting some more which is $20 I will probably get a powerhead and use Wasserpests "Cheap filter method." I will see what I can do about covering it though! Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> lf i ever made a riparium it would look something similar to this


Get one! They are so easy, even I can do it! Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update 3/15/10*

I did a tank overhaul on Sunday to hopefully help get rid of the brown algae. One of the Peace lilys was wilting horrible this week, probably do to bacterial rot (atleast that is what my sources tell me!)  Fortunatly I had an extra plantlet to replace it. I noticed that the ivy is starting to root! I will try and guide it over the nano trellises and help hide them. Also, if you hadn't noticed I started a blog about my aquatic projects. See my signature for the link. Thanks for looking! Please comment!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Where are the new pics?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update 3/22/10*

Here you go Craig!

I was updating my blog. (See my sig.)













































The light fixture

Nothing is new except for the floaters! Hopefully they make the tank look a little more natural and help with my algae. All the plants are growing well. I moved the rooting ivy onto a Nano-Trellis Raft. There is a chance that I will be getting more riparium plants sometime in the near future. :icon_surp
Tell me what you think!
Jake


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks nice! Now to go check out your blog.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks great Jake!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Craig and Devin!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks very good, with the balance between the under water and above water plantings. And, very healthy looking plants. It's amazing how great a riparium can look once it grows in a little bit. You may be right on the "sweet spot" with this one.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> . You may be right on the "sweet spot" with this one.


 Noooo! What will I do with my past time if I have this perfected! (Not that it is.)  Thanks Hoppy! I think that I will try and start selling/trading out plants when I get extras. Too bad nobody buys floaters! 
Jake


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow this tank grew in fantastically. I love the red slate rocks they accent so well with all the green. Also the floaters are perfect! So natural! Only thing i would suggest is maybe putting some thing infront of the filter to hide, or maybe add some plants to the filter, ive seen, as of late, that many people are putting some kinds of plants in there filter media and they are getting great results! Just my 2cents, maybe you can try it  Good luck!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> Wow this tank grew in fantastically. I love the red slate rocks they accent so well with all the green. Also the floaters are perfect! So natural! Only thing i would suggest is maybe putting some thing infront of the filter to hide, or maybe add some plants to the filter, ive seen, as of late, that many people are putting some kinds of plants in there filter media and they are getting great results! Just my 2cents, maybe you can try it  Good luck!


Thanks AlexXx! I have been a big fan of rockwork ever since I got the slate. Some guy was selling a lot on C's list for $10! So I really scored. The filter is only temporary. I will be getting a better one some time soon. The plant in the filter idea sounds cool. I will have to research it some.

On a side note, I am trimming the _Pilea_ so that it will hopefully grow in bushier.
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Jake this is the first time i've ever seen a riparium and its great! It really looks good ive jut looked through the whole of your journal and it makes my tank/tank journal look a bit rubbish!
Keep up the good work! Its been a big insparation to me!!! you might be getting a few questions from me in the near future!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> Jake this is the first time i've ever seen a riparium and its great! It really looks good ive jut looked through the whole of your journal and it makes my tank/tank journal look a bit rubbish!
> Keep up the good work! Its been a big insparation to me!!! you might be getting a few questions from me in the near future!


I will be more that happy to help. Try looking up ripariums on this forum, there are many that look very good. Thanks for the complement! I owe it all to Hydrophyte, Hoppy, Sewingalot, Craigithor and all the others who have helped me from this forum.
Jake

By the way, if you want some more "indepth" stuff about what I am doing, look at my blog. (See signature).


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

cheers jake im sure ill be asking soon enough!
luke


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey PT! I would like an opinion. I got this interesting stump'ish piece of wood that I was thinking of adding to the far leaft corner of the tank. A good amount of the wood would be above the water and it has a somewhat small base so it would not get in the way to much. Any thoughts?

On a bad note, My _anubias'_ are falling ill and the leaves are disintagrating. For more details, see my thread in the "Plants" sub-forum. I am stumped on what to do with it.
Regards,
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

looks really nice!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hamsterman said:


> looks really nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

I really like your plant arrangements, but if it was my tank I would try to use that piece of wood to hide the filter. 
That's just me, I like trying to hide everything. Really nice work, all these ripariums make me want to try one.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Tamelesstgr said:


> I really like your plant arrangements, but if it was my tank I would try to use that piece of wood to hide the filter.
> That's just me, I like trying to hide everything. Really nice work, all these ripariums make me want to try one.


Thanks! The plants, except for one which is looking better after being moved, are all very easy. The filter is only temorary. I will be getting an upgrade when I run out of filter pads.
Jake


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks great Jake.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That riparium is coming along very nicely. I like the way it seems balanced and the underwater plants seem to tie in to the above water plants very naturally. Remember how you did this so you can do it again!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

That looks awesome! I'm really starting to want one of these rapariums :hihi:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks all! Is think I am finaly getting the hang of it!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I gotta remember to get you some more new plants--don't let me forget. Do you have any room to expand at all?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice, where did you get that idea at?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I gotta remember to get you some more new plants--don't let me forget. Do you have any room to expand at all?


Yep I have some room. I have an extra planter and several Nano-Trellis Rafts. I can and proabably will get rid of two peace lily planlets also. I can PM you my address if you want. Thanks! Hey, the more you send, the more reason I have to get a bigger tank! 
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Nice, where did you get that idea at?


I really dont know. It all just popped into my head yesterday. :biggrin:


A quick question, should I start EI dosing? I stopped for two weeks because of my B. Algae problem.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I did some cleaning and such today, but nothing new. I will hopefully be getting a package in the mail soon that has some more plants though.
Jake


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You really came up with a nice layout for a riparium. Today I was fortunate to see Tom Barr's version of a riparium, but not using planter cups. It is somewhat similar, and looks very good too. That general design has a lot of potential.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

**Jake I posted this comment in your blog too, but I couldn't tell if it was accepted or not (?) so I paste here too.**

Hey Jake that's looking great. I think I mentioned in a PM that you can remove that spagnum moss from the top of the planter gravel. I do recommend leaving the black EPDM rubber bands in place--they help to hold everything together.

Did you say you were concerned about the stump beginning to decompose in there? I think that you might have also mentioned finding it locally out in the woods. In general, driftwood collected form our temperate forests is too soft to use in an aquarium and is bound to start rotting fast. You might consider pulling it out of there if it is getting very soft and starting to rot.

Remember to be aware while handling those magnets. They are super strong! You should never let them slam together because they can break if you do.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update 4/5/10*

I have made some changes, so I figured that it would be a good day to update! Hydro sent me a Riparium Supply Magnetic Planter, and a new plant: panda bamboo. Panda bamboo doesn't look like 'normal' bamboo, and it is a newer plant to be tried in a riparium. With the addition of the new plant, the tank is getting sort of crowded. So I will hopefully be able to move some of the extra peace lilys out to make some room. On a sad note, all the floaters that where added haven't been doing well. Most are dead or on the brink of death. I will probably get some more though some time soon. 









Panda bamboo




































A really bad picture of my "Survivor Fish!"










*Don't forget to take a look at my blog!*


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great Jake!

Don't forget to remove that spaghnum moss from that planter with the baby panda bamboo--it was positioned there just for the sake of holding the substrate in place during shipping.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, can do. Thanks! 

I have been thinking, why not make this a biotope riparium? Prefferably a S. American one. Any thoughts?
Jake


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l say go for it! lt'd be interesting to see what you come up with.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

biotope riparium?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Go for it!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> biotope riparium?


Yep. A riparium which recreates a river, stream or lake from a certain area. My would be S. America.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

A box just showed up at my door with ALL the aquarium and terrarium supplys I will ever need! too bad the NIB canister and heater are for 65g tanks! Check out my sales thread!

By the way, biotope it is!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

_Spathiphyllum_ are South American plants, so you already have the better part of that filled in with representative material.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

oh ok cool sounds good looking forward to see how it looks!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

awesome l'm really curious as to what the end result will look like.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

What SA species are you looking for almost everything I have is SA?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> What SA species are you looking for almost everything I have is SA?


I am really not sure. Do you know how tall some Echinodorus would get? I would sort of like a some _Pilea_ sp. or some other forground plant to replace my Aluminum plant. Maybe a grassy'ish plant or tall'ish plant for a backround. Any suggestions are welcome!
Jake


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

JakeJ said:


> I am really not sure. Do you know how tall some Echinodorus would get? I would sort of like a some _Pilea_ sp. or some other forground plant to replace my Aluminum plant. Maybe a grassy'ish plant or tall'ish plant for a backround.Any suggestions are welcome!
> Jake


Check out my list:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ersed-plants-emmersed-crypts.html#post1042499

Craig


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Saw you post!

In the packages I received today, I got several powerheads/pumps (along with a new canister filter for 100g aquariums). I would love to replace my filter with one of the stronger powerheads, but the powerhead doesn't have any filteration. (Other than flow). Would I be fine just using the powerhead?
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I took my first step to going biotope. I moved the _Anubias'_ to my sisters betta tank. I also replaced my filter... Finally! In my mysterious box (Ok it wasn't a box, it was three HUGE boxes) I got several powerheads. So I did a little DIY'ing (rubberbanding some foam to the intake... and wallah! The powerhead is a Mini Jet with 104GPH. It is DEAD quiet. I really like the flow to.
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

No picture update!
I will be getting some great looking driftwood and some new _Pileas_ to replace the aluminum plants that are being shipped out soon! Hopefully I will have time to get picture up tomarrow!
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, I am a lier I admit it! Here are is a FTS!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

jake can you post a pic of your filter set up please?!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sure!








It isn't anything amazing, but it's alot better then my Tetra internal filter. I just rubber banded filter floss to the intake of the powerhead which is a Mini Jet 404 (I think!)
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

No picture updated!
I am trying to trade my convict for a couple extra livebearers that someone may have localy. I also received my package of driftwood from Sollie7. It all looks great! I have it soaking in my tank before my other plants come later this week.
Regards,
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

"The Fish" is getting a new home later today! (Hope it's a good one...) I will be doing a total tank take down after he leaves.
Jake


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hoping he gets a good home for ya!

Hey, would you be interested, if I can get them growing good, in some pieces of those polka dot plants I have? You know the ones that scream color? LOL It might take some time tho for both these and the one out in the garden to get enough to ship you enough[and you have to have a planter]....but it's an idea...

Oh, I really like those aluminum plants! Too bad I'm going to be out of space when/if I get the crypt. :S


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Hoping he gets a good home for ya!
> 
> Hey, would you be interested, if I can get them growing good, in some pieces of those polka dot plants I have? You know the ones that scream color? LOL It might take some time tho for both these and the one out in the garden to get enough to ship you enough[and you have to have a planter]....but it's an idea...
> 
> Oh, I really like those aluminum plants! Too bad I'm going to be out of space when/if I get the crypt. :S


So do I! :fish1:

Do you know where the 'polka plant' originates from? If it's from S. America, then I may be able to use it. Unfourtunatly, the aluminum plant was shipped out last Tuesday, but will be replaced with other _Pileas._
Regards,
Jake


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's madagascar..ian? lol

That sucks, cuz it'd look great in there!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

:icon_smil


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

After tank tear down pictures coming in a sec'!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

ooo can't wait!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is an FTS... See my blog is a little bit for the whole 'lowdown!"


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Really? No comments? More pictures then! ( :


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looking good jake! are you not going to go for any submerged plants or wont they fit the biotype?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Lookin' good dude! Its going to be even better once those plants perk up.

Any chance we can get a larger fts?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I don't have any plants in there yet. But I will get some sooner then later. I sorta like the bare look though.

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am now looking for aquatic plants. I was thinking of a grass in the very from, or maybe sticking out of the holes in the rockwork. Any ideas?
Jake


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

E. Tenellus?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think that E. tenellus would work because of the shade made by the rafts. I think I have decided on my stocking list though.
5-7 platys
3-4 corys
I know that it would be a little overstocked, but I think it'll be OK.
Jake


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

It can grow in lower light!

I don't think 5-7 platies would work though. What about either 2-3 or 2-3 swordtails? 4 Cories might be fine, but definitely look for something like panda cories.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think that that is enough water for swordtails or platies. Livebearers generally eat a lot. For a small water area like that I would only look at micro-fish.

That _Pilea_ 'Moon Valley' ought to look real nice when it grows up. I have some and it is happy growing on the Nano Trellis Raft.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmmm... I will have to revise my stocking list then! Thanks for the feedback guys.
Any suggestions?
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

What about Hatchet fish? Or maybe some black neons?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

JakeJ said:


> What about Hatchet fish? Or maybe some black neons?


I would say maybe Green Neons as they stay smaller tehn most other Tetras if I remember right.

Craig


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> I would say maybe Green Neons as they stay smaller tehn most other Tetras if I remember right.
> 
> Craig


From what I have read from several sites, they all grow to about 4cm. I sorta don't like the tetra idea...they are just too normal!
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like the idea of getting a school of hatchets, but would my tank be too small?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm...they need a lotta water, can jump high, AND need more swimming space then a 20gH if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Hmmm...they need a lotta water, can jump high, AND need more swimming space then a 20gH if I'm not mistaken...


That's what I was afraid of. :icon_frow
Thanks though! :icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

JakeJ said:


> From what I have read from several sites, they all grow to about 4cm. I sorta don't like the tetra idea...they are just too normal!
> Jake


Nope 1" max: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_neon_tetra :help:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Nope 1" max: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_neon_tetra :help:


Huh. I look at about five aquarium sites and they all said 4cm (aka 1.5"). They must be wrong!
Any other fish suggestions?
Regards,
Jake


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Green Neons are one of the smallest.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

A little bit of a no picture update!

I will be getting some green/black neon tetras later today! As long as my LFS' carry them, if not, I will get regular neons. As for feeding them, I will be getting some cultures of vinigar eels and flour beetles later this week, so hopefully it will be moslty live food here on out! I will also be getting some_ riccia_ which I plan to grow on the rockwork. My _betta splendens_ will aslo me happy, not only because of the live food, but I will finaly be giving him a planted biotope! (Even if it is only 1g...upgrades to come for him). If I can swing it, I may get some _E. tennelus_ also. Thats all that's happenin' right at the mo' other then it being my B-day. Which explains my the sudden increase of activity because I finaly have some cash to burn!
Regards,
Jake


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice going Jake.

Happy birthday!

It's springtime for real here in WI. I was just out with the dog and it is a perfect day.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice going Jake.
> 
> Happy birthday!
> 
> It's springtime for real here in WI. I was just out with the dog and it is a perfect day.


Thanks! It is really nice out. I took my dog (Auggie, dubbed-the worlds dumbest doggy) this morning at 7am and it was great! I can't wait for summer though.
Jake


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice setup, well done.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Very nice setup, well done.


Thank you! 

I will hopefully have some pictures up tonight.
Jake


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

glad to see you have plans for the riccia already.

happy birthday! mine was yesterday, so i guess our trade is a bday present to both of us!:hihi:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have made a desition concerning this journal. Because of my blog, I will be updating this with less info, and less often. So if you want to comment, (Please do!) or see my latest work, take a look at my blog!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, well I ran to my LFS and picked up some horrid looking vals, (free!) and 3 green corys. I have noticed that my tank is getting dirty pretty fast, even with my WC's. I think I need to work out a better filter system. I would rather not have to pay for a new filter, but if it works really well!
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Never mind...I am getting an Ehiem Classic!!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

JakeJ said:


> Never mind...I am getting an Ehiem Classic!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> Never mind...I am getting an Ehiem Classic!!!


Which one? I just ordered one for my own 20 gallon.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

voozle said:


> which one? I just ordered one for my own 20 gallon.


2213!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Voozle said:


> Which one? I just ordered one for my own 20 gallon.


Like Craig said, a used 2213! I am much to cheap to buy new. :wink:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The tank is looking fantastic, Jake! I love that you are going for a biotope riparium and not a scattered mess like I had.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> The tank is looking fantastic, Jake! I love that you are going for a biotope riparium and not a scattered mess like I had.


Thanks! Yours wasn't a scattered mess. It was a lot better then mine when I first started out!
Regards,
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJKJrFb9uKY

This is my first attempt at a video...
(Subscribe to my channel!) ( ;


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice tank mayne


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Nice tank mayne


'Grasias!'


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Hows that 2213 working out?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Hows that 2213 working out?


If I could sum its proformance in one word, it would be: superawesomecooliliciouus! :icon_bigg Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I just got done cleaning and replacing the slate with river stones! I actually like the new rocks alot better then the slate. I will hopefully have time to post some pictures later today.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

What do you think?



















I need to run to a nursery sometime and pick up some new plants. Probably a Taro or something like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Just so you know Taros get HUGE! I liek the new look though.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Just so you know Taros get HUGE! I liek the new look though.


How huge is huge?  Thanks!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

JakeJ said:


> How huge is huge?  Thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


>


:eek5: :icon_mrgr
OK maybe some...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

But, you can consider a _dwarf_ taro.

_Colocasia fallax_ is a real attractive plant and grows to only 20" tall or so. This might still be a bit large for your setup, but it does go real well in a tank with 18" X 36" footprint.

The leaves of this plant are awesome.


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

The new rocks are such an improvement, really coming together now!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> But, you can consider a _dwarf_ taro.
> 
> _Colocasia fallax_ is a real attractive plant and grows to only 20" tall or so. This might still be a bit large for your setup, but it does go real well in a tank with 18" X 36" footprint.
> 
> The leaves of this plant are awesome.


I have really like the big leaved plants in ripariums. That one _might_ fit if it only grows to 20". If I can find a large leaved plant, some sort of grassy looking plant would be my next choice.



Voozle said:


> The new rocks are such an improvement, really coming together now!


I agree, the new rocks are quite spiffing. Thank you!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, so I think that over the last couple of months I have lost focuse on what this hobby is _really_ all about. *The fish!* Anywho, I am thinking of adding one more small school of fish, either somesort of _Tetra_ sp. or some Oto's. Do you think adding more would work?
_Sum Gratia,_ 
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is a picture only update!









_What happens when you take the cameras advice._





































Feel free to critique!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks fantastic, Jake! You are making this look really nice. Much nicer than my attempt.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Looks fantastic, Jake! You are making this look really nice. Much nicer than my attempt.


Thank you!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

JakeJ said:


>


This is looking great Jake. You have put consistent effort into this and it shows!

I like those rocks.

That Tahitian bridal veil and _Oplismenus_ grass should start to root and grow for you pretty quick.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

beautiful tank dude, way to put in the work...
on the bright side you can use those taros as a blanket


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> This is looking great Jake. You have put consistent effort into this and it shows!
> 
> I like those rocks.
> 
> That Tahitian bridal veil and _Oplismenus_ grass should start to root and grow for you pretty quick.


Thanks! And an extra thanks for the plants!



F22 said:


> beautiful tank dude, way to put in the work...
> on the bright side you can use those taros as a blanket


LOL...Maybe...:biggrin:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally gave this tank a name! "El Rio Pico!"


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good, so is the blog!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Looking good, so is the blog!


Thanks Craig!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Really like that wood man


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

VincentK said:


> Really like that wood man


As do I! I got it from Sollie7 and I love it! roud:


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Your rip keeps lookin' better and better man!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

MrJG said:


> Your rip keeps lookin' better and better man!


Thanks! Not to shabby for an 8th grader eh?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Well I cleaned this, and found out about this.*


----------



## TobasB (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome love that tank, it's so good for the size. Bravo!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy flippin cheezeballs I'm going into 8th grade too.  AND your from WI! That's sweet. 

Nice tank, wish I had the guts to try something like it.

I like the shape, its a bit tall, I like tall tanks.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

TobasB said:


> Awesome love that tank, it's so good for the size. Bravo!


Thanks! It hasn't been looking to good plant wise recently, but I hope I can get it going again soon!



Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Holy flippin cheezeballs I'm going into 8th grade too.  AND your from WI! That's sweet.
> 
> Nice tank, wish I had the guts to try something like it.
> 
> I like the shape, its a bit tall, I like tall tanks.


Holy batman and robin! An 8th grader from Wisconsin who likes tall tanks! You must be my long lost twin brother! :biggrin: Thanks for the complements! Where do you live in Wisconsins Dairy Land? I live up in Green Bay.



Right now I am searching for a large tank, probably a 38g. I am planing to keep it a riparium, only with the water level at 100% tank capacity. My plan is something like this.
*Equipment* 
Tank: 38g 
Filteration: Eheim 2213
Heater: ?
Lighting: 24" 24w T5HO fixture hung above tank
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Decor': Driftwood, oak leaves
Flora: _Vallniserea_ sp., swords S. American riparium plants 
Fauna: 13 neon tetras 5 C_orydoras_ sp. pair of rams(?)

It would be sparsly planted, with the riparium plants in the far left corner.

This is my plant any way. I bet alot of things will change by the time I can get the tank.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I love having cured oak or pear tree leaves in my tanks. Shrimp like munching on em.

Madison.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the idea of leaves in the water too.

For a setup filled to the top you would get the best look with a rimless tank. Have you considered getting a 30 or 40 breeder and taking off the top rim? With that 18" of front-to-back depth a breeder would give you lots of water surface area to work with, and look down through. If you were to just use an Aqueon for that you probably would not want to quite fill it to the top, but that extra four inches of glass above the waterline would help to keep a bit more humidity and warmth around the above water plants.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> I love having cured oak or pear tree leaves in my tanks. Shrimp like munching on em.
> 
> Madison.


As do I... Looking at them I mean!:fish:



hydrophyte said:


> I like the idea of leaves in the water too.
> 
> For a setup filled to the top you would get the best look with a rimless tank. Have you considered getting a 30 or 40 breeder and taking off the top rim? With that 18" of front-to-back depth a breeder would give you lots of water surface area to work with, and look down through. If you were to just use an Aqueon for that you probably would not want to quite fill it to the top, but that extra four inches of glass above the waterline would help to keep a bit more humidity and warmth around the above water plants.


As far as the tank goes, I have thought of going rimless, but I don't think I will for several reasons.
1. Parents think that it is unsafe.
2. If ever want to make a non riparium setup. (Lord help us when that day comes!)
3. I don't have the skill!

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is probably just as well to leave the rim on. You won't get quite the same look, but once you get the plants going it will still be attractive enough. And with the rim on there you will be able to fill it up to the top.

Have you given any thought to lighting yet?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A tank filled with water can still be a very good looking riparium. All of the terrestrial plants would be above the top of the tank, where they are easily visible, and the fish would have plenty of room in the tank. I haven't tried this yet, largely because I like mine as they are, but I have seen one that was setup that way, but growing the terrestrial plants in the above water wood.

Of course you can go the other directions too. You could set up a riparium with only about 3 inches of water, so you have the maximum room for the terrestrial plants. That should be ideal for those plants that need some humidity, like emersed aquatic plants. Fish would be questionable, but shrimp might enjoy that setting. We need to be willing to try new things.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I have my 38G being slowly turned over into a riparium also.  No pics in this forum, but will update soon.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

"El Rio Pico" = The River Beak. :icon_ques


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey you know that 24-watt Jumpstart might be plenty good enough all by itself. If you have it up high enough to light up the whole tank the light will more diffuse and dim, but it ought to be enough to grow low-light riparium plants like _Spathiphyllum_ and _Pilea_ and _Adiantum_ fern. The leaves will look good in low light too and you will have zero trouble with algae. If you include a few bright green underwater crypts they will help to brighten up the underwater area.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

macclellan said:


> "El Rio Pico" = The River Beak. :icon_ques


LOL! I thought that is what the parents said when I asked them... :hihi:

"El Rio Pequeño" I guess!



hydrophyte said:


> Hey you know that 24-watt Jumpstart might be plenty good enough all by itself. If you have it up high enough to light up the whole tank the light will more diffuse and dim, but it ought to be enough to grow low-light riparium plants like _Spathiphyllum_ and _Pilea_ and _Adiantum_ fern. The leaves will look good in low light too and you will have zero trouble with algae. If you include a few bright green underwater crypts they will help to brighten up the underwater area.


Way ahead of you Hydrophyte!


*Tank Torn Down!*

May she rest in peace...

A huge thank you to everyone who has helped me out with my setups. It is funny looking back. Man was I a bad speller!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Any plans for any future tanks later down the road?


----------

